

This is Water (David Foster Wallace Commencement Speech) - swombat
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFt7EzpsZQo

======
swombat
Transcript is here:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20080213082423/http://www.margina...](http://web.archive.org/web/20080213082423/http://www.marginalia.org/dfw_kenyon_commencement.html)

